# Downloading multiple books to your Kindle or PC



## danchisum (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone know an easy way to go to your Amazon account and download all your books to your Kindle or Kindle PC at one time?  I really don't want to do it one at a time.  That would take too long.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One at a time is the only way.  But if you do it via either the Kindle or the Manage Your Kindle page at Amazon it's really pretty fast.  I think it's faster on the computer, but a little harder to keep track of where you left off sending books.  

I would recommend doing them in groups of no more than 50 or so anyway to give the device time to index them. . . . .


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also check the entry on the right of the screen where it asks you where you want to download it - either to the kindle or kindle for PC. 

We have one desktop, several laptops, and one kindle in our family linked to the account. Each book purchased can go anywhere but we nominate it to the person who's computer/kindle it is for. When that user boots up next it automatically downloads. If you are buying several books on the computer that you want to download together to the kindle, it will do it for you like this if you check that destination button.


----------

